# A few pics of my labx made over the summer.....



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

And today is Micah's birthday so thought I would share a few recent pics. He is 3 today.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy B-day to Micah with the beautiful brown eyes. He looks very fit. Do you know what his mix is? (Just curious)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Micah!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Happy B-day to Micah with the beautiful brown eyes. He looks very fit. Do you know what his mix is? (Just curious)


No I don't. He was a year old when I got him. He was turned back in to a rescue group as the family had to move due to the poor economy(lost job and relocated). The paper work I got just had labx and they didn't know. My vet thinks a little hound is a possibility, but who knows..............


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He si gorgeous! His nose does look like a hound nose, but he does favor a Golden's jowls (spell check?) and tail (sort of). Happy Birthday Micah!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a sweet looking boy! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

he is gorgeous. Love his coat and look. I see a lab with hound. The position of the ears,nose & jowls. But it doesnt matter he is one goodlooking boy.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> he is gorgeous. Love his coat and look. I see a lab with hound. The position of the ears,nose & jowls. But it doesnt matter he is one goodlooking boy.


Thanks all. He really is a lot of fun. I'm not motivated enough to get out and walk on my own, but he gets me out for sure. We walked 6 miles the other day at a local state park. And he got a lot of swimming in.

One more pic for good measure.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Belated happy birthday! He has such a lustrous coat.


----------

